# I have big feet...and I want cute peep-toe shoes



## concertina (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay. So. 

I wear a size 10.5 shoe. It sucks. 

That said, I am *ADORING* the peep-toed shoe that is so popular right now. 






















Not peep toes, but a good representation..

So I'm looking for more whimsy, less stripper. And that is *HARD* to find in my shoe size. 

Zappos, google, polyvore have all failed me...anybody care to share an amazing source with me?!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 15, 2009)

DSW baby!! I have monster boat feet and that's where I find my shoes


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 15, 2009)

Nine West: Shoes, Handbags and Apparel for Women
Steve Madden - Womens Shoes, Womens Sandals, Womens Boots & Womens Wedges


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 15, 2009)

piperlime.com


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 15, 2009)

i second the DSW suggestion and will also throw in target. my friends feet are the same size as yours and she has had similar issues. i see cute peep toes at target all the time.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I have monster boat feet_


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 15, 2009)

try shoes.com and victoriassecret.com


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't even find shoes at DSW...I wear size 12/13 Women's!  That's right, I have to buy my heels from the local alternative lifestyle club, because they have shoes for the drag queens!  Sometimes I also find shoes at Torrid!


----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have size 11/12

It sucks. I wish I could sever a few toes. I basically can't wear pretty shoes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I don't like the thought of ordering online because shoes...have to fit perfectly or they hurt.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Geeze, I have the opposite problem.  I wear a 5.5 - 6 and they usually start showing me the little girl shoes.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_Geeze, I have the opposite problem.  I wear a 5.5 - 6 and they usually start showing me the little girl shoes._

 
Go to Ross or TJ Maxx. They've got ridic small sizes there. >.<


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 16, 2009)

I wear 11,12,or 13 it depends on how the shoes are made. i hate fact that i can not find cute shoes in my size it sucks. anyone has any site i should try out.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually have a nice list of places that sell cute shoes in bigger sizes but I'm on a different computer so I'll try and post it later. 

I'm a 10.5/11 myself so I know the pain girls and for some very odd reason, I was able to wear a 10 comfortably before last summer then all of a sudden, I couldn't (I'm double-jointed so my body does weird things sometimes) but back on topic, *Bakers *website has quite a nice selection of shoes for sizes 11 and I forget if some others go up more or not. HTH.


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

nordstrom
DSW
shoebuy.com
shoes.com


Where did you get that very first pic? I want those shoes....do you know where they are from?


----------

